# Building a stand for the lathe



## OregonBill (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone here build their own? Is there any reason why one could not build using wood?


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 23, 2013)

It certainly is possible to make a lathe stand out of wood.  
This a picture of my current set up and has proved to be quite serviceable.
I would suggest making it as sturdy as you can.
The legs are 2 x 6 dimension lumber with 3/4 inch plywood sides rabbited in.  
The top which I have used for 35 years with this lathe is made from a whole sheet of 3/4 inch wood product board (MDF) laminated together and edge faced with hard wood.
I have more pictures taken during this benches construction if you are interested.
Ernie J


----------



## pollaccia (Mar 23, 2013)

You also could make it out of angle iron, either welded or bolted together, with a wood top


----------



## OregonBill (Mar 23, 2013)

Ernie, that's a very robust looking stand you built. I was thinking that using 4 x 4s for legs, 2 X 6 bracing, bolted,  and braced 3/4 or 1-inch ply for the top would be plenty sturdy. Can I ask you the floor to surface height of your stand?


----------



## Shawn (Mar 23, 2013)

I just finished this stand for my lathe a couple of months ago, the top is 1/4" plate steel with 2" x 2" square tube for the legs and cross braces. 




Shawn


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 23, 2013)

My stand is 28 inches high.  The centre of the lathe spindle is 43 inches from the floor Some folks like the spindle height to be a bit lower and others especially if they are tall want it higher.  You don't want to be bending over all the time nor reaching up.  I originally set this lathe up 4 houses ago on two, reinforced, cast in place concrete pillars, same laminated top.  The height seemed to suit and I've stuck with it over the years. What isn't obvious are the leveling feet and that  the whole works  is glued to the concrete floor.
Ernie J


----------



## rythmnbls (Mar 24, 2013)

I built mine out of steel angle and concrete, there's network of steel angle embedded in the slab which is attached to the steel mounting plate. It weighs about the same as the lathe at ~400lbs. The height was set to place the cross slide hand wheel at about the same level as my elbow. 

Here's a pic of when the lathe was first mounted, this was taken September 2010.






And a photo of it today, not quite as pretty but no cracks.





The depth of the slab is about 6", it adds a great deal of rigidity and vibration absorption and I'm very happy with it.

Regards.

Steve.


----------



## old-and-broken (Mar 24, 2013)

Mine is built from 4x4 treated lumber and paneled with 3/4 in. plywood.
The bottom plate is cemented in with 1 gal. of epoxy concrete.
I've used it for several years and have no complaints, nor do I foresee any need for a metal stand.  The stand is well over the requirements it needs to meet for weight support and rigidity.  All surfaces are primed and painted.  Even the interior unseen ones.  

Some of the longtime members here may remember this particular lathe stand from several years ago when I first posted it as I was building it.


----------



## portlandron (Mar 24, 2013)

What size lathe are you building a stand for?  The reason I ask is that the weight and size has a lot to do with how ridged the stand needs to be to support the lath. Making one from wood for 6" or smaller lathe sold not be a problem. If it's larger then that then it can still be done but will need to be larger dimension lumber and more support and cross bracing.


----------



## OregonBill (Mar 24, 2013)

Portlandron, I am looking at the 10 X 22 Grizzly lathe.

Shawn, gorgeous lathe!


----------



## portlandron (Mar 24, 2013)

For that size ytou can make a good bench from wood. Old and Broken has a good design. By putting drawers and or shelves in it that makes is stiffer. Would suggest a solid piece of plywood for the back to make it even stiffer.


----------



## OregonBill (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, I ended up ordering the Micromark 7X16, so the stand won't have to bear much weight. Still, I understand that mass in the stand helps minimize vibration.  Will post when I design and build it. I'll shoot for a spindle height of 42-43 inches from the floor.


----------

